# What is your favorite peptide?



## OutWhey (May 6, 2011)

What is your favorite peptide and why do you use it for the goal you are trying to obtain?

Let see it guys!


----------



## Ruturaj (May 8, 2011)

Igf des


----------



## OutWhey (May 8, 2011)

Ruturaj said:


> Igf des


 Stacked with MGF....WHOA!


----------



## Ruturaj (May 8, 2011)

PEG MGF
great
workout days IGF DES
Non workout MGF


----------



## OutWhey (May 8, 2011)

Ruturaj said:


> PEG MGF
> great
> workout days IGF DES
> Non workout MGF


 You got it! Man with the plan


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 20, 2011)

igf1 lr3 post workout


----------

